#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Developer

## HRStrategy

Ο πελάτης μας, εταιρία παροχής συμβουλευτικών υπηρεσιών θα ήθελε να προσλάβει έναν Developer για την λειτουργία και συντήρηση των συστημάτων πληροφορικής και επικοινωνιών του.
Οι κατάλληλοι υποψήφιοι, απόφοιτοι ανώτερων ή ανώτατων σχολών πληροφορικής ή μηχανικής θα πρέπει να διαθέτουν 2 χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας, οι άνδρες να έχουν εκπληρωμένες στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις, να μιλούν πολύ καλά τα Αγγλικά.
Ο/Η κάτοχος της θέσης θα αναλάβει τη συμμετοχή στον προγραμματισμό και την συντήρηση συστημάτων:
CRM
Web
Τηλεφωνικού κέντρου
Virtual Machine
Λογιστικών πακέτων
MS-Office 
Cloud

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε στο Info@hrstrategy.gr (*******************)

----------

